# Seizures in Cockatiels



## Maggie-NC

Don't know if anyone can help with this - maybe Mary Ann - but we took Dean, our cockatiel, to the vet today to get his wings clipped. As background info, he is about 5 years old and has been cage confined all that time. We just got him from a relative in July. He is very sweet but the cage is all he knows so we thought if we got his wings clipped we could let him out to socialize more.

He was upset getting into the carrier (bit the blood out of my finger as a matter of fact) and stayed upset driving to the vet (about 8 minutes from the house) and at the vet's. It only took her about 5 or so minutes to clip the wings and he was calm when she brought him out. 

On the short trip home he started shaking his head badly and began staggering. We put him in the cage and for about 10-15 minutes he appeared to be ok but then started having a seizure. Lewis took him off the perch and put him on the floor where he continued it until Lewis picked him up and held him. We really thought he was dying. I immediately called the vet who said that a bird that had been rather secluded sometimes had seizures when anything out of the ordinary happened but they were usually not fatal and she didn't think he'd have another one. She said something that sounded like an electrolyte imbalance but to tell the truth I was so upset I didn't listen as I should have. Lewis held him about an hour, perched on his finger, but he did have another milder seizure. We put him back in his cage about 30 min ago and he seems to be doing ok.

Have any of you had experience with something like this? It was so scary (and still is with the worry added) and pitiful. Lewis just came to the door and said he had eaten a seed from him. 

My middle name is WORRY.


----------



## Rockie

Maggie, I hope it was all just due to the stress of the day. I can't offer you any knowledgable advice, but are there any safe calming herbs for this type of bird? Or maybe turning the lights down to a low light to destress him?


----------



## jazaroo

Hi Maggie,

Cockatiels can be pretty high strung, we have one who we keep fully flighted all year long, and I am hoping it was just stress that brought on the seizures. We used to take our birds that get trimmed to the vet (3 Amazon parrots), but A few years back after one especially stressful trim on one of them, we decided to start to do it ourselves. The bird in question took a few days to return to his regular self, it was like he went into shock, but there were no seizures. I think it would be wise to give your bird some re-hydrating fluid and keep him quite for the next day or so. I am sure he will shake this off.

Here is a link on how to trim their wings yourself. It now takes us just a few minutes for each bird. Having it done in familiar surroundings seems to make a big difference to them in terms of stress levels.

http://www.parrotparrot.com/lovebirds/wings.htm

All the best,

Ron


----------



## Lin Hansen

Maggie,

What a terrible scare for you and Lewis. I'm sorry I can't offer any useful advice, but just wanted to say that I hope Dean will calm down and be fine again soon.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks

I'm sorry to be the NEXT one who can't offer advice! 

However, I did want to add my HUGS to one and all! I remember how excited I was when you got to keep Dean and sure do emphathize with how you are feeling!

With calm and care and back in familiar surroundings, I'm sure Dean will be back to his old self soon!

Please keep us updated!


----------



## TAWhatley

I'm so sorry this happened, Maggie. I do believe it is true that a stressful thing like a trip to the vet or to the bird store can cause major, major problems for a bird that is not used to it .. add the stress of wing clipping in your case or the added stress of nail trimming and beak trimming with bigger birds, and you've got one very stressed bird. 

I hope your 'tiel has recovered and is doing OK. I've had my vet chew my a** out a couple of times for bringing in birds that were on the verge and actually died in his office. I've learned that sometimes a trip to the vet ain't what is called for .. the bird may die anyway at my place, but it's horrible to have one at the vet's and have it expire on the table .. been there and done that .. I don't do it anymore .. and my vet expects me to be savvy enough to know which can withstand the trip to his office .. often not fun trying to make such decisions.

Our Samuel P. Cockatiel died at the age of almost 23 in the vet's office .. I got my a** chewed on that one .. I should have done what I could at home and when he was stronger brought him in .. I panicked and Samuel P. paid the price. 

I do know that my vet treats me differently than most clients .. I'm expected to know what to do and what not to do .. sadly, that sometimes doesn't happen and especially when it is a beloved pet of many years that is at stake.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

Maggie,

I'm so sorry this happened, I can just imagine how upset you were. I guess some species of birds do stress out more then others.

Perhaps you can use the same tea that we use for pigeons when they are stressed out. You can make chamomile tea. It is a good nerve tonic, sleep aid, and appetite stimulant. It actually sooths them and is a great digestive aid. 


Terry,

I'm so sorry about the loss of Samual P. Cockatiel. Our precious pets will cause us to worry and panic so much. I think when panic and worry sets in we all do things we regret, as we just don't think clearly then.


----------



## Pidgey

Maggie, 

That same thing happens to me every time I go to the doctor.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi everyone and thank you for your good thoughts. Dean has had no more seizures, is eating and whistling but still shakes his head a great deal. He seems to be a little more jumpy at things but at least he made it through the night ok.
He still is not his usual "old" sweet self but I hope rest will help him.

For several hours yesterday he would have nothing to do with me. I'm sure it is because I was the one who took him out of the cage and put him in the carrier. I think the carrier contributed the most to his stress because he has never been in one. I had been working with him for several weeks to let me put my hands on his back in preparation for the trip and he didn't seem to mind. He loves to get on my hands and walk from one hand to the other but, yesterday, the instant I put him in the carrier he got stressed. He has now forgiven me and lets me pet him anytime again.

Terry, I can tell you one thing, unless he undergoes a remarkable turnaround, he will not be subjected to this again. We knew he had never been to the vet and I have wanted to get him checked out thoroughly but I think we'll just try to keep him as healthy as we can without doing that. We didn't take him to our regular vet, instead chose the one just minutes from the house and still this happened. You know, it really isn't fair to those of us who rehab to be expected to know everything a vet knows and anticipate that something like this would happen. The vet yesterday said she felt sure that we could work with him enough to be able to take him places but I'm afraid I don't want to risk that again.

Treesa, thanks for the hint about the tea. I'll try that with him. You may find this interesting - I have been told cockatiels don't need vitamins because they get enough in their food. I asked the vet yesterday if I should give him vitamins and she said if they are in water I might as well just save our money and give him plain old water because the water soluble vitamins are no good. She didn't explain why because she was in a rush.

I think the reason I got so upset is because it seemed like deja vu because our other cockatiel Molly went into convulsions and died within seconds of it and I was sitting in the vet's parking lot when it happened. However, she had been to the vet's many times and it never bothered her except to make her mad.

Thanks again.


----------



## Lovebirds

Maggie, sorry to hear about your little Dean. I worry about the same thing with Walley. He's never been to the vet, (knock on wood).....he's always been healthy and had no problems. I'm afraid to even cut his nails because I don't want him to hate me for it. I did take him one time the first year I had him to get his wings clipped and I just put the whole cage in the car. He sat up on his perch and watched the world go by and just whistled and carried on the whole way there. I don't clip his wings any more, so we haven't ever done that again. Maybe if you had to take Dean again,leaving him in his cage would make him feel more secure. Anyway, good luck with him. It sure doesn't take much to stress and freak these little guys out does it??


----------



## Skyeking

Lady Tarheel said:


> Treesa, thanks for the hint about the tea. I'll try that with him. You may find this interesting - I have been told cockatiels don't need vitamins because they get enough in their food. I asked the vet yesterday if I should give him vitamins and she said if they are in water I might as well just save our money and give him plain old water because the water soluble vitamins are no good. She didn't explain why because she was in a rush.



Hi Maggie,

The chamomile tea is just a plant and/or root, not considered a vitamin supplement.

Actually I have a tendency to agree that most birds will get everything they need from their diet, especially if it is a balanced diet with loads of different sources.

I think it is good to supplement when birds molt, when rehabbing for injuries or illness, and when they are under stress.

I think in regards to the water soluble vitamins, these are vitamins, like vitamin B-complex and C, that are actually water-soluble because they can't be stored in the body and are excreted within one to four days. They need to be taken daily. Oil-soluble vitamins, A,D,E, and K can be stored for longer periods of time in the body's fatty tissue and the liver. In that case too much of a good thing can be dangerous. I think therefore putting them in water further disables some of their potency, they become unstable in themselves, and are excreeted, except for the oil-soluble. They have to be carefully dosed and administered, because they are man made,not from living sources, which makes them more likely not to be absorbed. I rather serve them to them in their natural state, food.  

Sorry...didn't mean to get long winded!


----------



## maryjane

I'm sorry to hear about your scare with Dean and glad he's feeling better today.  I use chamomile tea for my rescued (pet) rats when they're stressed out and it helps a lot. I've never tried it with birds but if Treesa says it works, it works!  I hope Dean is back to his normal self soon.


----------



## TerriB

Maggie, seems like you had the right idea working to desensitize him to being handled and all. Sure hope that Dean continues to improve!

Terry, so sorry for the loss of your little cockatiel. What a magnificent name he had!!!

It seems like the more you know, the more you hold yourself (and your veterinarian) accountable. Remember to be as gentle with yourself as your are with your birds. We all do the best we can.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Thanks everyone for your kind comments. Our little guy is doing better - has started shredding his floor paper again and head not shaking quite as bad. We're going to wait until this weekend to even attempt to let him out of the cage. His top will open so we're going to open it up and let him decide what to do.

Ron, a special thanks for that link you gave me. I was able to look at it yesterday and I think I can do it the way they describe. It did set my mind at ease about the blood feathers. I know when our regular vet cut Molly's wings she just snipped away and there was no bleeding and the vet who cut Dean's must have done the same thing because none of his bled. I guess the key is to not clip too high. We may try doing it ourselves down the road but he has to become more comfortable being handled and getting out of the cage.

Treesa, thank you for the additional info on the vitamins.


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Maggie, 


Just noticed your thread here, and wanted to ask after little Dean...

Is he allright now? Back to his old sweet self again?


That sure sounded trying...yeeeeeeeesh...


Now too, why clip his Wings?


My little Butter-Cup flys around in here very nicely, and as she pleases. If I am in the next room she will fly in, land and say something in Cockateil to me to announcer her arrival, or to let me know the platform feed and water spot needs one or the other. She is a good flier and seems very content to be an indoor Bird.

I have at times had empty cages in here with their doors tied open, and she never showed any interest to be in one ( unlike the Pigeons or Doves!) , so she sleeps in high roosts, or lately of course, on her Eggs instead...

But all in all, seems a very easy Bird to have flying...very nimble flier too...


Best wishes!

Hope Dean is fine now..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC

Phil, thank you for asking.

Dean is doing just fine. Very, very sweet, whistles all the time.

His background is the reason we clipped his wings. He belonged to relatives who travel alot since they retired. We believe he is at least 5 years old and the rare times he was let out of his cage, went bonkers, hitting the ceiling, doors, windows, etc. so he was just left in his cage. Their son would come by when they were gone to feed him. Very lonely situation. We had kept him year before last while they toured the US for about 3 months but they wanted him back. This year, they went to Italy and other places on a boat tour and we kept him again. This time, they decided to let us keep him. They really loved him but realized he was alone too much.

I have been working with him since clipping his wings, getting him out of the cage about 5 times a day and gradually working him into the environment. He still gets very nervous but is now anxious to "tour" the place. It will just take time for him to get over his apprehensions. I sure hope I can get him over it before his wings grow out again


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Maggie, 


Ohhhhhh...I understand...

From what I can tell with my Cockateil, she seems like a very sensitively social Bird. I cannot imagine her being left alone for long periods without it being very hard on her nature.

Really any Bird would find it trying and stressful, I am sure.

Initially, when I got her, she would be very anxious and calling if I just left the room, or when I went into the next room to sleep at night. After about a week, or by the end of the second week, she decided all was well and no worries. And this in a context of Doves and Pigeons flying about and caged and so on.

So yea...time and patience and assurances...re-assurances...


What kind of Cockatiel is Dean?


Buttercup ( I finally named her!) is a Lutino...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TerriB

Buttercup is a perfect name for your little cockatiel mama bird! They seem like such sweet birds.


----------



## mr squeaks

PHIL! I am so glad I read this thread! I was calling your 'tiel, Yellow Girl...now I KNOW her NAME and can call her Buttercup! Thanks so MUCH for finally naming her...LOL    

Sometimes a name can be a long time coming...

Maggie...SO GLAD that Dean is doing well...bless his heart! I'm sure he will be a changed bird, for good, in no time!!


----------



## Rooster2312

Just catching up with posts...I'm glad to hear Dean is doing well Maggie and Phil I have been enjoying your posts about your little buttercup. 

My cockatiel Parsley laid an egg the other day but I think it is just a rogue egg fortunately. She has a history of chronic egg-laying and I really discourage her from laying if I can. I found that lining her cage with cat litter wood pellets worked a treat... for about 2 years....but after weeks of hormonal screaching she has laid one egg and that appears to be it. She showed interest for a day but she appears to have 'forgotten' it now hopefully!

Here is my Parsley (12yrs). I think she is a pied pearl http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/Rooster2312/DSCF0090.jpg

Phil, I used to have a lutino. Rosie was my first bird and everytime I see a lutino, I just think of the wonderful memories I have of her before a wing tumour took her last year aged 12. I miss her so much! When space permits, I just know I will get another as they are just beautiful. Does yours have a bald head just behind the crest? Apparantly that is a common genetic flaw that this particular beed has. Rosie did but I thought it was really cute! 

Lindi


----------



## mr squeaks

That is SOME CUTE picture, Lindi! What an expression!  

Sounds like your birds live long lives! May Parsley continue a healthy and long life!


----------



## Rooster2312

Thanks Shi,

I'm sure she will, she is still a very active little bird despite her reproductive moments going a little haywire at times!

Lindi


----------



## mr squeaks

Rooster2312 said:


> Thanks Shi,
> 
> I'm sure she will, she is still a very active little bird despite her reproductive moments going a little haywire at times!
> 
> Lindi


LOL (kinda)...I know many OTHERS could say the same! 

Just think of human menopause, for one...


----------



## TerriB

Rooster2312 said:


> ...Here is my Parsley (12yrs)...
> Lindi


Love those elegant crest feathers!


----------



## Rooster2312

So much for me thinking she'd laid a rogue egg....she is now sitting on 2! Oh well! I guess if a bird really has to lay an egg, she will lay anyway regardless of comfort (the reason for lining the cage with wood pellets- not comfy looking), Jax even laid one on top of my microwave last year! I have now provided Parsley with something more comfortable to sit on now that she is interested in her eggs. She is tired too, her head is all tucked into her wing just now. 

Hopefully she wont have many more. The most she ever had in a single clutch was 8! She is getting too old for this now and it is always a worry that this egg-laying business will be too much for her one of these days, even though she doesn't produce as many as she used to, when things really got out of control! I also thought it strange that she hadn't produded a single egg till until she was 8 years old and now she is making up for these egg-free years.

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC

Lindi, Parsley is so pretty. She looks just like our Molly did. Dean is solid grey with yellow alongside the wings - not sure what he's called.

I'm sorry she has started laying eggs again. Before Molly died, she would only have 2 eggs at the time but frequently and it takes so much out of them.


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Lindi, Maggie, 


Wow Lindi, what a pretty one you have there...!


Buttercup has slightly thin Feathering behind her Crest...so, pretty far from bald, but thinner anyway.

I really love that Crest, if she needs to look 'serious' or potentially fierce, up it goes!

Lol...

I wish I had one...it's a nice feature!

Someone starts to get annoying? I could just raise my crest and they'd get the message I recon..!

Well, one way or the other, I hope to see her acquire a mate, and then she and her mate can make fertile Eggs and raise little Cockatiel peepers.

But not this week!

Not this month...either...

Oh!

Question -

She has been flying over to sort of gnaw on the old oxidized Zink wire mesh of one of the convelesent Pigeon Cages, this cage used to be out doors and the wire is frosty from it...and of course I do NOT want her doing this...

But I am thinking she is craving some sort of minerals or trace elements...

I offer her just about any food I myself am eating, and or she comes over to perch on my hand as I hold my sandwhich, or she investigates what is on my plate...and she usually tastes and rejects, but she does love Pie Crust and Bread crusts and Cookies and their likes, which I let her have and she only eats a little and is satisfied, so that is good.

Still no luck on any greens...

Anyway, any ideas on what I should be getting for her to try, so she will not feel the need to gnaw on the old Zink wire? Really, she licks it rather than gnaws, but she sort of has her Beak around it when doing so...

I could crush up some Multi-Mineral Vitamine and see if she likes a little of the powder or crumbs I suppose...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks

Picturing you with a "CREST," Phil is QUITE the funniest picture! I'm sure you would have a DANDY, not just a wimpy feather or two!   

I'm sure there are minerals/vitamins for 'tiels. Those in the know will be sure to let you know...

HUGS TO YOU, BUTTERCUP and pijies!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Phil, We have the same problem with Dean. He had been used to eating a cockatiel blend of seeds with mainly sunflower seed. He won't touch any fruit or vegetable but I keep putting them in his cage hoping he'll give up and try them. They can be really hardheaded! 

We buy both Hartz and Pretty Bird finch seed for our other birds and found he likes these alot. I'm trying to get him switched to Zupreem avian maintenance. Also, try Buttercup on a honey seed bar which contains vitamins and minerals. Dean loves these. Also, there are mineral blocks (we use pineapple) that you can let her gnaw on.


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Mr squeaks, Maggie, 


Lol...

Well, with some butch-wax, and a special hair cut, by golly I could sort of have a 'crest', but it would be hard to get it to raise and lower...


Hmmmm, yea...a Mineral Block might be nice for her.

And or some 'Official, fortified, Cockateil chow' of some kind...

Usually she just grazes on the various Seed kinds I have for the Doves and Pigeons, and she seems happy with those...she likes her Seeds.


She did like some Canned Pineapple of all things, and seemed interested in plain Yoghurt too...

But she is SUCH a dainty eater sometimes, I bet she did not eat a Pin-Head's worth...but she seemed to enjoy it, so...

She wants to sample everything I am eating, then usually just gives it the 'stink face' head shake...

Lol...

Unless it is Pie Crust and so on, then she is quite good on the follow-through...

I had some Vegetable Sushi-rolls the other day, and she was interested in it and I let her try all the intgredients, but nothing rang the bell for her.

She likes the odd crushed Peanut now and then...which I crush for her to make the bites easy.

Oh my is she FIERCE if the little Dove youngsters come and perch on the top of my computer screen, her Nest of course being right next to the computer...she comes marching out and really gets after them! All Beak and Crest and major attitude and so on...Yowie...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC

Phil, thought of something else Dean really loves - pecans. Try them every now and then on Buttercup.

You know, it is fascinating to me how different birds eat seeds. Sparrows and cockatiels shell them and finches don't. We change all seed bowls every day because a bowl may look full but it may contain mostly shells. We throw out the excess to the wild birds.

Cockatiels are funny too in that they like to eat when you eat.


----------



## TerriB

Hookbills sure seem to treat meal time as a social occasion. Hmm, Phil, you may need to show an interest in whatever 'Official, fortified, Cockateil chow' or mineral block you offer her.


----------



## pdpbison

TerriB said:


> Hookbills sure seem to treat meal time as a social occasion. Hmm, Phil, you may need to show an interest in whatever 'Official, fortified, Cockateil chow' or mineral block you offer her.


I will give it a try...

Thanks TerriB..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## merlini

TAWhatley said:


> I'm so sorry this happened, Maggie. I do believe it is true that a stressful thing like a trip to the vet or to the bird store can cause major, major problems for a bird that is not used to it .. add the stress of wing clipping in your case or the added stress of nail trimming and beak trimming with bigger birds, and you've got one very stressed bird.
> 
> I hope your 'tiel has recovered and is doing OK. I've had my vet chew my a** out a couple of times for bringing in birds that were on the verge and actually died in his office. I've learned that sometimes a trip to the vet ain't what is called for .. the bird may die anyway at my place, but it's horrible to have one at the vet's and have it expire on the table .. been there and done that .. I don't do it anymore .. and my vet expects me to be savvy enough to know which can withstand the trip to his office .. often not fun trying to make such decisions.
> 
> Our Samuel P. Cockatiel died at the age of almost 23 in the vet's office .. I got my a** chewed on that one .. I should have done what I could at home and when he was stronger brought him in .. I panicked and Samuel P. paid the price.
> 
> I do know that my vet treats me differently than most clients .. I'm expected to know what to do and what not to do .. sadly, that sometimes doesn't happen and especially when it is a beloved pet of many years that is at stake.
> 
> Terry


----------



## merlini

I do not even know if you will see this but it is very close to what happened to my Mario 3 days ago. I have taken him to the same place evry 6 months for nail trim and wing check. He is about 25 and his wings are heavy because of his arthritis so they get clipped and since he has never flown (he is out on his cage all day with floor access) his nails stay trimmed because if they are long they turn when he walks. Looks painful. 3 days ago I took him and all seemed as normal. When she was done she placed him in his carrier and this time, 1st time ever, he had a seizure. She picked him back up to her chest and lightly stroked his back while walking calmly but he died within minutes. I was devastated. I was sobbing uncontrollably. And I blamed myself for taking him. If onlies went through my head and still I do believe if only I had spoken to him more during the trim he would have been reassured more. I am broken. Your post was similar to my experience but I see yours was long ago. If possible I hope you do respond.


----------



## Marina B

merlini said:


> I do not even know if you will see this but it is very close to what happened to my Mario 3 days ago. I have taken him to the same place evry 6 months for nail trim and wing check. He is about 25 and his wings are heavy because of his arthritis so they get clipped and since he has never flown (he is out on his cage all day with floor access) his nails stay trimmed because if they are long they turn when he walks. Looks painful. 3 days ago I took him and all seemed as normal. When she was done she placed him in his carrier and this time, 1st time ever, he had a seizure. She picked him back up to her chest and lightly stroked his back while walking calmly but he died within minutes. I was devastated. I was sobbing uncontrollably. And I blamed myself for taking him. If onlies went through my head and still I do believe if only I had spoken to him more during the trim he would have been reassured more. I am broken. Your post was similar to my experience but I see yours was long ago. If possible I hope you do respond.


Wow! 25 years! Don't blame yourself, he had a good life with you.


----------

